# autenticazione 2fa.

## cloc3

mi piacerebbe usare un client di autenticazione 2FA da desktop.

esiste?

se si, me ne consigliate uno?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Google_Authenticator

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Google_Authenticator

 

sono confuso.

quello mi sembra un server, non un client.

volevo un'applicazione che permetta di aggirare il rimbalzo sul telefonino.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> sono confuso.
> 
> quello mi sembra un server, non un client.
> 
> volevo un'applicazione che permetta di aggirare il rimbalzo sul telefonino.

 

Scusa allora non ho capito. Tu vuoi abilitare il sistema a 2 fattori sul tuo pc?

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa allora non ho capito. Tu vuoi abilitare il sistema a 2 fattori sul tuo pc?

 

cerco un'applicazione che risponda alle richieste di autenticazione 2fa dei siti web sostituendo il telefonino.

----------

## fturco

Puoi provare KeePassXC.

----------

## ilnanny

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Puoi provare KeePassXC.

 

ma per utilizzarlo anche per recuperare le password da lastpass devo utilizzare la use flag browser  o network ?

----------

## fturco

Non saprei, non ho mai usato lastpass...

----------

## ilnanny

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Non saprei, non ho mai usato lastpass...

 

ok -

per sincronizzarlo con lastpass ,magari con il plugin web bisogna compilarlo con le use : autotype browser network .

(solo per completezza   :Laughing:  )

----------

## cloc3

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Puoi provare KeePassXC.

 

in che senso?

ho installato app-admin/keepassxc, ma mi pare che si tratti di un database locale che memorizza le password personali.

io sto cercando un programma che permetta, ad esempio, di inquadrare il qrcode di posteid e di gestire lo scambio dei codici otp, schippando l'uso di una applicazione android.

----------

## fturco

KeePassXC supporta la gestione dei codici OTP, ma occorre inserire una chiave particolare al posto del codice QR. Alcuni siti web forniscono la chiave direttamente. Molti altri credo non lo facciano. Ad ogni modo io utilizzo AndOTP sul mio smartphone Android. AndOTP acquisisce i codici QR come al solito, ma può esportare il suo database in un formato che mostra le particolari chiavi di cui accennavo prima. In questo modo posso trasferirle manualmente su KeePassXC sul mio computer desktop. Probabilmente esiste una soluzione più semplice a questo problema ma finora non ho avuto modo di dedicare del tempo ad individuarla...

Edit: https://www.reddit.com/r/security/comments/8ys1ki/what_is_totp_for_keepassxc_and_how_to_use_it/

----------

## cloc3

 *fturco wrote:*   

> KeePassXC supporta la gestione dei codici OTP, ma occorre inserire una chiave particolare al posto del codice QR.

 

questa chiave si può estrarre dall'icona QR?

non capisco il motivo di utilizzare necessariamente una app android per ottenerla.

----------

## fturco

Non ho mai provato personalmente, ma probabilmente puoi salvare l'immagine QR su disco dal browser e poi utilizzare un programma come media-gfx/zbar per ottenere il codice da copiare su KeePassXC.

----------

## ilnanny

scusate se riprendo la discussione ,ma dopo aver provato keepassxc ,non credo vada bene per l'utilizzo richiesto nel titolo del post .

Io utilizzo un estensione per firefox ,che è anche un applicazione per cellulare android ,non sò per altri sistemi) si chiama lastpass

e fà un ottimo lavoro oltre a tante altre features es :note-sicure .

e l'esportazione dei dati-chiavi passwd ecc è semplificata.

----------

## fturco

Lastpass è software proprietario, quindi lo sconsiglio.

----------

## cloc3

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Lastpass è software proprietario, quindi lo sconsiglio.

 

quoto.

non solo è proprietario, ma richiede all'utente di registrarsi ad un servizio privato.

già disinstallato.

----------

## ilnanny

si lo so ma siccome lo utilizzano in azienda ,mi ci trovo bene ,o mi ci sono abituato .

----------

## cloc3

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> si lo so ma siccome lo utilizzano in azienda ,mi ci trovo bene ,o mi ci sono abituato .

 

grazie.

hai fatto bene a postare: anche se a me non piace, la tua soluzione non è affatto fuori tema.

non si può dire però che keepassxc non funzioni. ho provato su npmjs.com.

su poste.it, invece, sembra che non ci sia verso, perché il sito non rende disponibile l'intera icona qr, che a quanto pare deve essere integrata con l'utilizzo dell'app specifica (necessariamente android).

certo, se i servizi pubblici sono fatti così, non si sa cosa pensare..

----------

## ilnanny

@cloc3 ti va di dare un occhiata a questo progetto .https://github.com/bilelmoussaoui/Authenticator

io non l'ho installato ,perchè mi porterei dietro mezzo gnome e il mio vecchio pc supporta a malapena xfce  :Very Happy: .

----------

## cloc3

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> @cloc3 ti va di dare un occhiata a questo progetto .https://github.com/bilelmoussaoui/Authenticator
> 
> io non l'ho installato ,perchè mi porterei dietro mezzo gnome e il mio vecchio pc supporta a malapena xfce .

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

già visto. stessa conclusione.

l'unica consolazione che dovrebbe essere possibile installarlo nella cartella utente in modalità flatpak.

ma anche questa è una eventualità che al momento non ho gran voglia di percorrere.

p.s.: il link più corretto sarebbe questo.

----------

## ilnanny

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'unica consolazione che dovrebbe essere possibile installarlo nella cartella utente in modalità flatpak.
> 
> .

 

Perdona la mia ignoranza ,ma flatpack ha bisogno di systemd per funzionare correttamente?

----------

## cloc3

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> l'unica consolazione che dovrebbe essere possibile installarlo nella cartella utente in modalità flatpak.
> 
> . 
> ...

 

qui trovi un overlay gentoo per flatpak.

sono riuscito a installarlo in un sistema senza systemd, ma poi, quando ho provato a farne uso, mi ha proposto un download megalattico, e ho rinunciato a qualsiasi test ulteriore.

----------

## ilnanny

Allora non ci provo neanche  :Very Happy: 

----------

